# Gentoo occupa molto spazio...

## sirio81

Ciao a tutti, ho installato gentoo 2005.1 e poi aggiornato alla 2006.

Attualmente ho installato kde e pochi applicativi, niente open office.

Attualmente sto occupando circa 6G!!! Ho svuotato /usr/portage/distfiles e /vat/cache/edb occupa pochi mega. Idem per /var/tmp.

Cos'è che occupa tutto questo spazio?

E' "normale"?

----------

## lavish

Ciao! Non ho nessuna installazione con kde, ma 6 GB mi sembrano un po' tanti.. posso dirti hce il sistema che ho configurato a mia sorella, un ~x86 con:

gnome

firefox

gimp

openoffice

giochini vari (ut)

sorgenti del kernel

Occupa 3,2 GB

----------

## sirio81

Evidentemente c'è qualcosa di troppo.  :Mad: 

Quando installai la 2005.1 usai i pacchetti precompilati ma dopo l'aggiornamento completo del sistema dovrebbero essere stati eliminati.

In quale directory posso verificare?

Non credo comunque sia quella la soluzione...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Altre idee?

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

controlla:

/usr/portage/distfiles/

/usr/portage/packages/All

eventuali tarball scaricati in fase di installazione e mai cancellati

P.S.: prova a dare du -sh /* e vedi dir per dir le dimensioni... cosi' puoi individuare almeno le proporzioni:

```
8,7M    /bin

0       /boot

268K    /dev

40M     /etc

8G     /home

47M     /lib

4,1G    /media

0       /mnt

436M    /opt

899M    /proc

8,1M    /root

7,9M    /sbin

0       /sys

7,3M    /tmp

2,7G    /usr

292M    /var
```

Coda

----------

## Scen

Ti suggerisco un metodo "artigianale" per capire quali directory occupano + spazio:

da riga di comando, partendo dalla radice /, usa il seguente comando (come utente root):

```

du -sk * | sort -n

```

Ci starà un pò di tempo, ma alla fine vedrai una cosa del genere:

```

0       dev

0       proc

1       boot

1       data

1       sys

2       mnt

20      opt

8392    bin

8593    lib

9712    sbin

19478   etc

56135   root

71496   tmp

3075413 usr

7539621 var

17235813        home

```

I numeri che vedi sono le dimensioni in Kbyte delle directory. Fai la stessa cosa ricorsivamente nelle directory che occupano di +, per capire cos'è che occupa spazio.

Se invece vuoi usare dei tool grafici, se usi KDE ti consiglio kdirstat o filelight!

Consiglio: hai provato a guardare in /usr/portage/packages? Magari hai settato in make.conf

```

FEATURES=buildpkg

```

che ti salva il pacchetto binario per ogni pacchetto installato tramite emerge, e a lungo andare lo spazio occupato diventa tanto!

[EDIT]

Ooops, Coda mi ha anticipato, mannaggia  :Razz:   :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## codadilupo

ehehe, ma il mio é molto piu' 'sporco' come metodo.. il tuo da un risultato piu' leggibile  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehehe, ma il mio é molto piu' 'sporco' come metodo.. il tuo da un risultato piu' leggibile

 

Ma il tuo è più (h)umano più vero   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

// edit: comunque, consiglio serio => Prova a controllare quello che hai in /usr/src/

I sorgenti scompattati occupano un disastro di spazio

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

> // edit: comunque, consiglio serio => Prova a controllare quello che hai in /usr/src/
> 
> I sorgenti scompattati occupano un disastro di spazio

 

Quoto, inoltre dopo che installi una nuova versione quella vecchia non viene rimossa automaticamente quindi potrai trovarti un casino di sorgenti inutili. Per quanto riguarda da me, un sistema con gnome+firefox+openoffice+thunderbird+qualche altra cosa mi occupa circa 1,2 Gb, togliendo però portage,distfiles, e la cache di portage poichè li monto tramite nfs.

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> occupa circa 1,2 Gb, togliendo però portage,distfiles, e la cache di portage poichè li monto tramite nfs.

 

Io nei 3.2 GB avevo incluso tutto, quindi portage, cache, e una dir di sorgenti del kernel

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, prova a controllare quanti kernel hai in 

```
du -h /usr/src/
```

Ho avuto il tuo stesso problema.

Paolo

----------

## Vendicatore

Prova a verificare quanto spazio è occupato il /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## tizio

scusate se mi intrufolo nella discussione...

ho dato un du -sk * | sort -n

e mi spunta un bel

3941724 usr

non vi sembra eccessivo? 

non ho kde e gnome.. (uso solo fluxbox)...

ho openoffice ed è un qualche anno che non formatto..

di sorgenti di kernel in /usr/src ho solo quello che sto usando...

non è che esiste modo per vedere quali pacchetti sono installati in più versioni?

e di conseguenza modo di cancellare le versioni dello stesso pacchetto precedenti a quella "stabile" ?

grazie a tutti

----------

## !equilibrium

 *tizio wrote:*   

> non ï¿½ che esiste modo per vedere quali pacchetti sono installati in piï¿½ versioni?

 

si c'Ã¨:

```
equery l --duplicates -i
```

----------

## tizio

grazie mille

posso cancellare le versioni dei pacchetti "doppi" tenendo solo quella più recente senza rischiare?

o c'è un qualche motivo per cui questi pacchetti vengono mantenuti?

scusate se sono fuori-tema

----------

## !equilibrium

 *tizio wrote:*   

> grazie mille
> 
> posso cancellare le versioni dei pacchetti "doppi" tenendo solo quella piï¿½ recente senza rischiare?
> 
> o c'ï¿½ un qualche motivo per cui questi pacchetti vengono mantenuti?
> ...

 

possono essere entrambe le cose, sia pacchetti doppioni che pacchetti richiesti da altri software e quindi necessari; non c'Ã¨ uan regola precisa, solo tu puoi sapere quali sono quelli da eliminare e quelli da tenere.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

uhm e controllare /var/log già che c'è?

----------

## GiRa

 *tizio wrote:*   

> scusate se mi intrufolo nella discussione...
> 
> ho dato un du -sk * | sort -n
> 
> e mi spunta un bel
> ...

 

Beh in /usr c'è praticamente tutto!

Per quanto riguarda la pulizia dei distfiles io consiglierei eclean che appartiene a gentoolkit.

----------

## sirio81

La /usr pesa 3G, sicuramente troppi per le poche cose che ho installato.

 *Quote:*   

> controlla: 
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles/ 
> 
> /usr/portage/packages/All 

 

Fatto, la prima l'ho svuotata, la seconda non esiste.

Quanto pesa la vostra /usr/portage e /proc ?

Ciao.

----------

## neon

C'è poco da fare... gentoo occupa veramente troppo spazio.

Un installazione base occupa piu' di 1gb (se considerate che ~500mb li prende solo portage).

4 anni fa ho scelto gentoo proprio perche' come base avevo un installazione minimale che potevo espandere come volevo.

Ma oggi dopo aver installato un sistema che di base occupa 1.2gb e che appena installo 3 pacchetti supera i 2gb non mi trovo piu' bene con gentoo.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GiRa

/proc non la devi considerare! È virtuale! Solitamente proc ha la dimensione maggiore della tua RAM fisica dato che contiene un file per la gestione della stessa (kcore).

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... il portage puoi ridurlo... ci sono metodi artigianali tipo comprimerlo con squashfs sia metodi ufficiali, come per esempio eliminare alcune branche dell'albero di portage.

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS = [rsync options string]
> 
>               Additional rsync options to be used by emerge --sync.
> 
>               Defaults to no value.
> ...

 

tipo ci sono molte cose che potrebbero essere inutili per qualcuno... basta eliminarle dal sync e quadagni in tempo nell'update e in spazio occupato sul disco.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Lo spazio occupato dipende anche dal filesystem.

Per esempio reiserfs spreca meno spazio di ext3 o xfs....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Lo spazio occupato dipende anche dal filesystem.
> 
> Per esempio reiserfs spreca meno spazio di ext3 o xfs....

 

tutti i file system journaled impiegano molto spazio con i metadata, in generale

quesllo che hai scritto è palesemente FALSO, perché bisogna capire cosa vuol dire "spreca spazio". il vero "spazio sprecato" dai file systems dipende dal tipo di dati che devono essere memorizzati, e principalmente dalla dimensione dei blocchi e dalla capacità di allocazione del file system stesso.

dire che reiser spreca meno spazio è una falsità ed un'inesattezza mostruosa.

----------

## Luca89

 *neon wrote:*   

> C'è poco da fare... gentoo occupa veramente troppo spazio.
> 
> Un installazione base occupa piu' di 1gb (se considerate che ~500mb li prende solo portage).
> 
> 4 anni fa ho scelto gentoo proprio perche' come base avevo un installazione minimale che potevo espandere come volevo.
> ...

 

A me un sistema normale arriva massimo a 1,3 Gb, sei sicuro di non avere spazzatura a destra e a sinistra?

----------

## kueitao

Dalla lettura del thread e da altra documentazione mi pare di aver capito che si può tranquillamente liberare parecchio spazio cancellando l'intero contenuto delle seguenti directories:

1) /var/tmp/portage

2) /usr/portage/distfiles

3) /usr/portage/packages

4) /var/log/portage

Mi confermate che si può fare quanto riassunto senza temere alcun effetto collaterale, purché non si operi durante un "emerge"? Al dire la verità le ho già pulite almeno un paio di volte ma, visto che in questo thread si discute l'argomento, ne approfitto per farmi tranquillizzare in merito... Non vorrei aver combinato qualche guaio di cui non si vedono ancora gli effetti.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Già che ci siamo... esistono altre directories proprie di Gentoo da ripulire di tanto in tanto?  :Question: 

Grazie.

fabio

----------

## .:chrome:.

/var/log/portage se vuoi eliminala, basta che non tocci /var/log/portage.log

la cosa migliore sarebb eliminare il logging da make.conf

per /usr/portage/{packages,distfiles} affidati ad eclean, che è la soluzione migliore

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> dire che reiser spreca meno spazio è una falsità ed un'inesattezza mostruosa.

 

Senti lo sanno tutti che reiserfs non ti piace...

Tuttavia a me la root risulta 4.1G con reiserfs e 5.4 con ext3 e/o xfs.... poi lo so che reiserfs è instabile, puzza ed è immorale (secondo la tua opinione che conosciamo tutti bene visto che non perdi occasione per dirlo) tuttavia questi sono i fatti.

Che ext3 sia più stabile non lo nega nessuno (infatti lo uso per le home), tuttavia occupa più spazio per quanto riguarda la root (e quindi file sostanzialmente piccoli)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Senti lo sanno tutti che reiserfs non ti piace...

 

mi spiace cazzantonio, ma k.gothmog ha perfettamente ragione:

```
du -sbh /usr/portage/

194M    /usr/portage/
```

questo Ã¨ quanto occupa portage sul mio desktop, ovviamente XFS  :Wink: 

la cosa dipende dalla dimensione dei clusters che hai impostato in fase di formattazione del FS.

nel mio caso ho impostato cluster da 512 (di default in XFS sono 4Kib), 512 Ã¨ anche il default di reiserFS 4 (ecco perchÃ¨ occupa meno spazio, non perchÃ¨ fa le magie .... )

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> tuttavia occupa piï¿½ spazio per quanto riguarda la root (e quindi file sostanzialmente piccoli)

 

leggi sopra, perchÃ¨ come affermazione Ã¨ falsa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ah boh sinceramente non mi sono mai messo a smanettare troppo con le impostazioni di default... so a malapena cosa sia un cluster

Comunque senza troppi smanettamenti quelle sopra sono le mie cifre   :Wink: 

Ho messo reiserfs solo per fare una partizione di root più piccola   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque senza troppi smanettamenti quelle sopra sono le mie cifre  
> 
> Ho messo reiserfs solo per fare una partizione di root piï¿½ piccola  

 

/MODE PACE ON

stai comunque svicolando dall'argomento, le tue affermazioni rimangono inesatte ugualmente  :Wink: 

il fatto che reiserfs allochi meno spazio non Ã¨ merito suo, ma della dimensione dei clusters che crea, tutto qua.

/MODE PACE OFF

----------

## makoomba

sì, però se mettiamo un db mysql su un raid 0 reiserfs4, rispamiando lo spazio del backup (che è inutile), ecco che il discorso cambia...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Senti lo sanno tutti che reiserfs non ti piace...
> 
> Tuttavia a me la root risulta 4.1G con reiserfs e 5.4 con ext3 e/o xfs.... poi lo so che reiserfs è instabile, puzza ed è immorale (secondo la tua opinione che conosciamo tutti bene visto che non perdi occasione per dirlo) tuttavia questi sono i fatti.
> 
> Che ext3 sia più stabile non lo nega nessuno (infatti lo uso per le home), tuttavia occupa più spazio per quanto riguarda la root (e quindi file sostanzialmente piccoli)

 

a parità di bimensione di blocco, di inodes, inodes per blocco non esiste nessun motivo per cui gli stessi dati dovrebbero occupare più spazio su un file system piuttosto che su un altro. spero che su questo vorrai convenire

non me la prendo con reiserFS, ma con chi fornisce informazioni palesemente false.

ci pensano già giornali e TV a disinformarci, non serve che lo facciamo tra di noi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ah boh sinceramente non mi sono mai messo a smanettare troppo con le impostazioni di default... so a malapena cosa sia un cluster
> 
> Comunque senza troppi smanettamenti quelle sopra sono le mie cifre  
> 
> Ho messo reiserfs solo per fare una partizione di root più piccola  

 

ah, non hai mai messo mano alle impostazioni di default? se leggo una cosa del genere, mi viene da pensare che chi scrive non ha mai neanche letto i possibili parametri di mkfs, quindi a maggior ragione non mi sembra il caso di spacciare le proprie impressioni per verità.

potranno non piacerti le mie posizioni. io trovo intollerabile il fatto che si faccia disinformazione, spacciando quella che è una sensazione infondata come la verità, e il fatto che questo venga fatto da un moderatore aggrava ulteriormente la cosa, perché l'utente inesperto si fida di quello che legge su questo forum, a maggior ragione se è stato scritto da un moderatore

----------

## PC-ZONE

Ops... Su 160GB ne ho 136 liberi... Prog installati:

gnome

openoffice

amsn

gaim

amule

gimp

firefox

```
localhost ~ # du -sh /*

8.7M    /bin

12M     /boot

276K    /dev

33M     /emul

42M     /etc

64M     /home

0       /lib

3.8M    /lib32

23M     /lib64

16K     /lost+found

4.0K    /make.conf

4.0K    /media

16K     /mnt

144M    /opt

560M    /portage

1.1G    /proc

11M     /root

5.0M    /sbin

0       /sys

236K    /tmp

4.0G    /usr

1.1G    /var

```

----------

## kueitao

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> /var/log/portage se vuoi eliminala, basta che non tocci /var/log/portage.log
> 
> la cosa migliore sarebb eliminare il logging da make.conf
> 
> per /usr/portage/{packages,distfiles} affidati ad eclean, che è la soluzione migliore

 

Grazie. 

Cosa mi dici a proposito di /var/tmp/portage ? Come mai "eclean" non ne gestisce la cancellazione? Anche la suddetta tende a crescere in eterno.

fabio

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Cosa mi dici a proposito di /var/tmp/portage ? Come mai "eclean" non ne gestisce la cancellazione? Anche la suddetta tende a crescere in eterno.

 

/etc/make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping
> 
> #     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the
> 
> #     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".
> ...

 

----------

## thewally

Mi trovo anch'io, più o meno, nella situazione di sirio81

Ho installato: 

 - kde

 - openoffice

 - k3b

```
nemo ~ # df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda7              13G  6,6G  5,6G  55% /

udev                  220M  204K  220M   1% /dev

shm                   220M     0  220M   0% /dev/shm
```

e

```
nemo / # du -sh /*

6,9M    /bin

4,0K    /boot

4,0K    /boot_bak

204K    /dev

6,1M    /etc

2,1G    /home

8,6M    /lib

16K     /lost+found

4,0K    /media

12K     /mnt

54M     /opt

449M    /proc

60K     /root

4,6M    /sbin

0       /sys

1,1M    /tmp

3,1G    /usr

1,2G    /var
```

Lasciando perdere la mia home, nella troppa foga della discussione, ci siamo dimenticati di un grandissimo e voracissimo: ccache. Ecco la mia soluzione.

P.S. : Ragazzi, posso capire, con la campagna elettorale che ci martella tutti i giorni, siamo un po' tutti irrascibili   :Rolling Eyes:  , ma non mi sembra il caso di alzare così tanto i toni   :Rolling Eyes: 

@k.gothmog: picchialo piano, Cazzantonio, ci serve intero, abbiamo bisogno dei mods   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> /MODE PACE ON
> 
> stai comunque svicolando dall'argomento, le tue affermazioni rimangono inesatte ugualmente 
> 
> il fatto che reiserfs allochi meno spazio non Ã¨ merito suo, ma della dimensione dei clusters che crea, tutto qua.
> ...

 

Occhei scusate le inesattezze.

----------

## GiRa

C'è qualcosa che non va, c'è gente che ha postato configurazioni con solo pochi applicativi e 7 - 8 GB di spazio occupato, guardate qui giù:

```
$ df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda3              13G  6,8G  5,5G  56% /

```

```

$ du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles/

1,6G    /usr/portage/distfiles/

```

E si che il mio world è bello carico, figuratevi le dipendenze!

```

$ wc -l /var/lib/portage/world 

195 /var/lib/portage/world

```

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a parità di bimensione di blocco, di inodes, inodes per blocco non esiste nessun motivo per cui gli stessi dati dovrebbero occupare più spazio su un file system piuttosto che su un altro

 

 *http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser4 uses dancing trees, which obsolete the balanced tree algorithms used in databases (see farther down). This makes Reiser4 more space efficient than other filesystems because ...
> 
> 

 

Eppure qualcuno continua a sostenere che l'economia di spazio può essere il risultato di una scelta tecnologica.

Ma non lo dico io, per non fare disinformazione.

----------

## .:chrome:.

a parte che non mi sembrava si parlarre di Reiser4, ma di Reiser in generale, ed essendo ancora considerato instabile, il supporto a Reiser4*, quest'ultimo viene escluso dai giochi.

se leggi il seguito della frase che hai citato: *Quote:*   

> This makes Reiser4 more space efficient than other filesystems because we squish small files together rather than wasting space due to block alignment like they do. It also means that Reiser4 scales better than any other filesystem. Do you want a million files in a directory, and want to create them fast? No problem.

 

quella di unire i file piccoli in un unico blocco è proprio allo stesso tempo la forza e la debolezza di Reiser: di norma non dovrebbe essere così:

ogni file dovrebbe corrispondere ad uno o più blocchi, e ad ogni blocco dovrebbe corrispondere al massimo un file. da qui lo slack space che si ha in caso di files piccoli. questa è una scelta che può effettivamente portare ad un risparmio di spazio, ma nessuno parla mai delle possibili incoerenze e rischi di perdite dati che da questa nascono, vero...? e comunque ribadisco che questa è una scelta introdotta con Reiser4 e non presente in Reiser3, e lo stesso riusultato è ottenibile con qualunque file system aumentando il numero di inodes e rimpicciolendo i blocchi, che rappresenta anche una soluzione STABILE e GARANTITA, a differenza di quella di Hans Reiser.

sarei ben felice di riportare qualche citazione dallo Stallings o dal Tanenbaum, ma li ho prestati.

[estremamente incazzato on]

dicono tanto che io ce l'ho con ReiserFS, ma io mi chiedo se quelli che muovono questa critica conoscalo le strutture di base dei file systems e/o si siano mai presi la briga di capire le scelte architetturali che Hans Reiser ha fatto, o di guardare i putiferi che quell'uomo è capace di scatenare sulla LKML. si dovrebbe essere maturi e coscienti quanto basta per capire che le soluzioni troppo azzardate, daranno anche la velocità, ma ad un prezzo molto alto.

morale della favola: ognuno fa quello che vuole, ma che non vada in giro a spacciare il sentito dire per verità, né tantomeno a consigliare soluzioni che in realtà non si conoscono.

EDIT: e prima che a qualcuno venga voglia di ribattere, sottolineo che non sto esprimendo mie opinioni personali, né idee basate su impressioni a pelle, ma di fatti salienti: le scelte rischise di uno sviluppatore non possono diventare più o meno sicure a seconda del punto di vista da cui le si osserva

[estremamente incazzato off]

* tant'è vero che non è stato incluso il supporto a Reiser4 né nel kernel né in nessun boot-loader, e nessuno ha intenzione di farlo. tant'è vero che nessuna delle case che producono distribuzioni "per server" (RedHat in primis) non ha mai incluso il supporto a ReiserFS nemmeno versione 3 nella sua distribuzione, ma si è sempre limitata a ext2/3, XFS, e una patch JFS tra le migliori che ci siano in giro, ma MAI ReiserFS

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> *

 

/ OT

e aggiungo che l'ultima castroneria di Hans Ã¨ stata quella di introdurre in ReiserFS 4 un algoritmo per la gestione delle "write barrier" per i device che le supportano, completamente NON conforme agli standard del kernel linux (che tra l'altro fornisce giÃ  un'interfaccia nativa POSIX per le barriers molto efficiente e performante), ma soprattutto completamente instabile; questo cosa ha comportato? semplice: ReiserFS abilita di default tale algoritmo se rileva un HD con supporto alle barriers, e questo si traduce, nella maggioranza dei casi, in una automatica corruzione del FS nel giro di poche ore.

/ OT

----------

## kueitao

Come da consiglio di k.gothmog ho eseguito "eclean distfiles" e "eclean packages" sulle mie due Gentoo boxes. Lo spazio occupato su /usr/portage sembra continuare a rimanere su livelli decisamente più alti di quelli riportati in questo thread. Ci deve essere qualcosa che ancora mi sfugge...

"du -hs /usr/portage" mostra 3.1 GB di cui ben 2.7 GB in /usr/portage/distfiles. E' un valore 'comune'?   :Question: 

Vedo anche che nella suddetta sub-directory ci sono parecchie vecchie releases di pacchetti ormai superati da world updates.

Che faccio? Cancello a manina?   :Question: 

Lo stesso k.gothmog mi avverte di non cancellare /var/log/portage.log. Va benissimo anche perché tale file non esiste...   :Very Happy:  Perché?   :Question: 

Ah, dimenticavo... !equilibrium mi suggerisce di inserire in /etc/make.conf l'opzione "AUTOCLEAN="yes"".

Il problema è che il file contiene già la suddetta opzione che sembra non avere alcun effetto, cioè appunto /var/tmp/portage continua ad essere popolata con directories relative a releases differenti di stessi pacchetti. Ho notato che però tutte le sub-directories sono create o modificate prima del 23 marzo e, nonostante io abbia regolarmente operato parecchi "emerge -uD world", sembra essere rimasta traccia solo delle directories relative a pacchetti ormai superati (come in /usr/portage/distfiles). Che mi manca da sapere?  Sarà che portage ha iniziato a tener conto di "AUTOCLEAN="yes"" solo da un po' di tempo a questa parte?  Cancello a manina anche qui?   :Question: 

Grazie.

fabio de francesco

----------

## .:chrome:.

2,7 GB sono tanti, ma che ci vuoi fare...? sono i sorgenti di quello che hai installato.

se vuoi puoi anche cancellare, ma se ti capita di dover ricompilare un pacchetto ti devi riscaricare i sorgenti, con grande sbattimento e spreco di tempo per te, e con spreco di banda e potenza per i server.

puoi usare eclean-dist e eclean-pkg con l'opzione -d (almeno guardare l'help)

quanto a /var/log/portage.log che non esiste... che versione hai di portage?

----------

## GiRa

eclean ha delle opzioni, quella di default è conservativa. Quindi devi dare l'opzione giusta se vuoi che ti cancelli tutti i sorgenti che non utilizzi.

Esistono /var/log/emerge.log da non cancellare e, opzionalmente, /var/log/portage (impostata tramite PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage in make.conf) il cui contenuto può essere cancellato.

Si può tranquillamente cancellare /usr/portage/distfiles come scritto nelle FAQ.

Edit: sono stato anticipato  :Very Happy: Last edited by GiRa on Sun Apr 09, 2006 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> "du -hs /usr/portage" mostra 3.1 GB di cui ben 2.7 GB in /usr/portage/distfiles. E' un valore 'comune'? 
> 
> Vedo anche che nella suddetta sub-directory ci sono parecchie vecchie releases di pacchetti ormai superati da world updates.
> 
> Che faccio? Cancello a manina?  

 

un semplice man eclean avrebbe potuto risolvere questo immenso problema.

 *man eclean wrote:*   

> By default, eclean will protect all distfiles or binary packages corre-
> 
>        sponding  to  some  ebuilds available in the Portage tree.  This is the
> 
>        safest mode, since it will protect whatever may still  be  useful,  for
> ...

 

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è che il file contiene già la suddetta opzione che sembra non avere alcun effetto, cioè appunto /var/tmp/portage continua ad essere popolata con directories relative a releases differenti di stessi pacchetti. ...cut

 

autoclean ha una funzione limitata al pacchetto che stai emergendo, risulta quindi normale che quelli installati precedentemente all'inserimanto di "autoclean yes" nel make.conf non abbiano beneficiato della sua presenza. rimuovili a mano e non dovrebbe più esserci traccia di file orfani a seguito di ulteriori emerge.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quanto a /var/log/portage.log che non esiste... che versione hai di portage?

 

oops, piccolo lapsus.

non mi riferivo a portage.log, ma ad emerge.log.

chiedo scusa

----------

## kueitao

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   "du -hs /usr/portage" mostra 3.1 GB di cui ben 2.7 GB in /usr/portage/distfiles. E' un valore 'comune'? 
> 
> Vedo anche che nella suddetta sub-directory ci sono parecchie vecchie releases di pacchetti ormai superati da world updates.
> 
> Che faccio? Cancello a manina?   
> ...

 

Perdonami, hai ragione ero sovrappensiero e quando ho digitato "eclean" non mi sono accorto che l'help mostrava si i targets ("distfiles" e "packages") ma anche delle "global-option" che avrei dovuto approfondire.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Il problema è che il file contiene già la suddetta opzione che sembra non avere alcun effetto, cioè appunto /var/tmp/portage continua ad essere popolata con directories relative a releases differenti di stessi pacchetti. ...cut 
> 
> autoclean ha una funzione limitata al pacchetto che stai emergendo, risulta quindi normale che quelli installati precedentemente all'inserimanto di "autoclean yes" nel make.conf non abbiano beneficiato della sua presenza. rimuovili a mano e non dovrebbe più esserci traccia di file orfani a seguito di ulteriori emerge.

 

Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine...

Grazie.

fabio

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine...

 

dovrebbe essere tutto maiusculo AUTOCLEAN, altrimenti portage non la prende come variabile di sistema. potrebbe essere questo il problema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine...

 

perché non usi make.conf.example? c'è già tutto lì

non capisco perché la gente si debba sempre complicare la vita  :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine...

  scusa... avevo capito che fosse stata messa prima rispetto alla necessità di liberare spazio, in un momento vicino al 23 marzo (data che ti compare come ultima data di creazione di queste dir a quanto ho capito.) in ogni caso per vedere se funziona prova a rimuovere manualmente i file contenuti e vedi se lascia ancora immondizia dopo i futuri emerge.

----------

## kueitao

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine... 
> 
> perché non usi make.conf.example? c'è già tutto lì
> 
> non capisco perché la gente si debba sempre complicare la vita 

 

Scusa... da cosa si "capisce" che non avrei usato /etc/make.conf.example ?  :Question: 

----------

## kueitao

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Ho scritto che l'opzione "autoclean="yes"" sta nel make.conf da prima del consiglio. Per essere precisi ci sta da sempre e in tutt'e due le macchine... 
> 
> dovrebbe essere tutto maiusculo AUTOCLEAN, altrimenti portage non la prende come variabile di sistema. potrebbe essere questo il problema.

 

Mio errore di copiatura qui nel forum. In /etc/make.conf è tutto maiuscolo. Comunque ora sembra funzionare e dopo gli ultimissimi "emerge" la directory rimane vuota. In ogni caso continuo a non capire come mai su tutt'e due le macchine fossero presenti files dentro /var/tmp/portage e solo files creati fino ad una certa data... Ma tutto questo ormai non ha più molta importanza.

Grazie.

fabio

----------

## cloc3

Replico una volta, scusandomi se l'argomento esula in parte dal tema impostato. Se lo ritengono, i moderatori operino lo split.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> e lo stesso riusultato è ottenibile con qualunque file system aumentando il numero di inodes e rimpicciolendo i blocchi, che rappresenta anche una soluzione STABILE e GARANTITA, a differenza di quella di Hans Reiser.
> 
> 

 

Io credo che gli sviluppatori definiscano i parametri di default del proprio fs in base alla fiducia che ripongono nei relativi algoritmi, riguardo alla capacità di risolvere la complessità del sistema.

Per questo, penso che le proposte di Reiser possiedano un indubbio contenuto tecnologico, di matematica ed innovazione,  che rappresenta una proposta di sviluppo rispetto all'informatica degli anni '90. Il resto è ampiamente condivisibile, ma possiede in gran parte carattere politico.

In ogni caso, mi dispiace moltissimo il flame che si riapre costantemente su questo argomento, quali che siano le ragioni che lo determinano.

Se reiser4 non è supportato nel kernel, ciò accade non più perché instabile, ma perché il suo sviluppatore, di propria iniziativa, preferisce così, al fine di sentirsi più libero di agire.

E non è una bella cosa. Da un lato viene punito lui stesso, perché alla fine i maggiori tester del suo fs sono proprio i nubbi come me, che non attribuiscono particolare importanza ai propri dati, ma dall'altro ci perde l'intera comunità, che si disinteressa ad un fenomeno estremamente interessante e promettente. Sarebbe davvero un peccato se, a un certo punto, da ciò ne traesse vantaggio un software proprietario, magari con l'introduzione di un plugin rivoluzionario per un database superefficiente.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se reiser4 non è supportato nel kernel, ciò accade non più perché instabile, ma perché il suo sviluppatore, di propria iniziativa, preferisce così, al fine di sentirsi più libero di agire.
> 
> E non è una bella cosa....

 

Abbastanza vero.

Tuttavia devi considerare che é assolutamente corretta la "pretesa" degli sviluppatori del kernel di richiedere, a chi voglia sviluppare qualcosa destinato a entrare nel kenrel principale di utilizzare determinati standard e determinate strutture dati.

Non sarebbe una bella cosa neanche se chiunque potesse aggiunge un pezzo in modo abbastanza casuale al kernel, ottenendo così una discreta aleatorietà sul funzionamento finale  :Rolling Eyes: 

Questo, astraendo il discorso Raiser4 e quindi mettendo da parte eventuali coefficienti antipatia/simpatia verso il personaggio  :Wink: 

----------

## sbampy

raga ho un dubbio sullo spazio occupato da gentoo:

ho installato gentoo sul mio portatile dopo l'installazione mi sono installato un paio di software che mi servivano ma non molti, l'unico che pasa di + è l'interfaccia grafica cioè KDE, ora però controllando lo spazio occupato mi indica che ho già occupato + o - 5 gb su 40 cioè circa il 15%

Volevo chiedervi se è normale che occupi così tanto spazio

Ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto

----------

## Ic3M4n

quello che c'è scritto in questo thread  credo che possa fornirti una buona base di ragionamento.

----------

## Cazzantonio

megiato il thread di sbampy a cui deve essere sfuggito il punto 3 delle linee guida

----------

## FiNeX

Mi intrufolo nel thread per un consiglio per risparmiare un altro po' di spazio. Con la useflag "-doc" io ho guadagnato un bel po' di Mb: ovvero la documentazione viene esclusa (sempre se gli ebuild sono fatti bene  :Smile:  ).

Ora, a sistema installato una soluzione brutale potrebbe essere quella di cancellare un po' di documentazione che non serve (/usr/share/doc) e poi, in futuro non installarla nemmeno, questo ovviamente se non ci interessa la doc....

ciao!

----------

## bender86

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Mi intrufolo nel thread per un consiglio per risparmiare un altro po' di spazio. Con la useflag "-doc" io ho guadagnato un bel po' di Mb: ovvero la documentazione viene esclusa (sempre se gli ebuild sono fatti bene :-) ).
> 
> Ora, a sistema installato una soluzione brutale potrebbe essere quella di cancellare un po' di documentazione che non serve (/usr/share/doc) e poi, in futuro non installarla nemmeno, questo ovviamente se non ci interessa la doc....
> 
> ciao!

 

Con USE=-doc" non viene installata la documentazione aggiuntiva (che probabilmente occupa un sacco di spazio). Per essere più radicali, usa FEATURES="nodoc noman noinfo".

----------

## Kernel78

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Ora, a sistema installato una soluzione brutale potrebbe essere quella di cancellare un po' di documentazione che non serve (/usr/share/doc) e poi, in futuro non installarla nemmeno, questo ovviamente se non ci interessa la doc....
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma a sistema installato non sarebbe più corretto impostare -doc nel make.conf e dare un bellissimo 

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

  :Question: 

----------

## FiNeX

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *FiNeX wrote:*   Mi intrufolo nel thread per un consiglio per risparmiare un altro po' di spazio. Con la useflag "-doc" io ho guadagnato un bel po' di Mb: ovvero la documentazione viene esclusa (sempre se gli ebuild sono fatti bene  ).
> 
> Ora, a sistema installato una soluzione brutale potrebbe essere quella di cancellare un po' di documentazione che non serve (/usr/share/doc) e poi, in futuro non installarla nemmeno, questo ovviamente se non ci interessa la doc....
> 
> ciao! 
> ...

 

noinfo non la conoscevo... wow  :Smile: 

----------

## FiNeX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *FiNeX wrote:*   Ora, a sistema installato una soluzione brutale potrebbe essere quella di cancellare un po' di documentazione che non serve (/usr/share/doc) e poi, in futuro non installarla nemmeno, questo ovviamente se non ci interessa la doc....
> 
>  
> 
> Scusa ma a sistema installato non sarebbe più corretto impostare -doc nel make.conf e dare un bellissimo 
> ...

 

Si, però è un po' lunghetta come procedura, o no?

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> noinfo non la conoscevo... wow 

 

Va bene risparmiare spazio,ma eliminare man e info, la vedo un poco esagerata in generale...

valle

----------

## Ic3M4n

dipende da cosa devi fare... se hai la possibilità di leggerteli su un'altra macchina non è un problema. però esserne completamente a secco non mi pare una grande genialata. poi se uno è un mago, o non utilizza mai la doc, perchè preferisce chiedere sul forum   :Twisted Evil:  è un'altro discorso.

----------

## LastHope

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Mio errore di copiatura qui nel forum. In /etc/make.conf è tutto maiuscolo. Comunque ora sembra funzionare e dopo gli ultimissimi "emerge" la directory rimane vuota. In ogni caso continuo a non capire come mai su tutt'e due le macchine fossero presenti files dentro /var/tmp/portage e solo files creati fino ad una certa data... Ma tutto questo ormai non ha più molta importanza.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> fabio

 

Mah...invece da me sembra non fare proprio nulla...nel mio make.conf e' tutto maiuscolo, con virgolette e come indicato...

Niente: continua a crearmi le temp directory delle versioni precedenti dei programmi installati, e a non cancellarle...

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gnome gtk gtk2 -qt -kde alsa cdr dvd win32codecs divx4linux -oss 

-arts nls usrlocales apache2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LINGUAS="it"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

